# THE WORST RATING FOR A PAX



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

What's the worst rating you have seen.
No body can beat this one !!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Had one of those a couple of weeks ago. Canceled.

Some have seen 1 and 2.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

2 and I actually went to pick them up. Had to cancel the trip. 2 adults, 4 kids all of which required car seats. They begged me to drive them to the train station. 15 minutes away and they had 5 minutes to get there to catch the last train for the night.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

He prob got a 3 since it was his only trip

If it were a 3.1, that would be a pretty bad pax.


----------



## aarias (Jul 19, 2015)

The lowest PAX rating I excepted was a 3.4. It was by accident and I just didn't want to cancel it. Turns out the guy was actually an Uber driver himself. I wonder what his driver rating is.


----------



## KMS-1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't really pay attention to pax ratings. Uber is new in our area, and we have incentives to drive that require 90% acceptance rate. The one time I hesitated was a 3.5, but I decided to pick them up anyway. Turns out, the kid was as nice as could be, must have just had one bad experience.


----------

